
Codepad.co – Online Code Editor - rauldronk
https://codepad.co/
======
Ronderio
This is really cool. I've been using various tools for quick demos, but have
really been looking forward to something that makes use of webpack and npm (in
the browser).

------
Lermontov56
This is fantastic, thanks for sharing it!

On another note, I'm a huge fan of small utilities like this.

------
hexagen
Does anyone know if there's any data on how frequently people use this
website?

Do you guys use them?

~~~
SmeelBe
Yes, there are many web developers, you can follow them on this page
[https://codepad.co/developers](https://codepad.co/developers)

------
learnables
Free Codepen version? I see snippets here, a website for front-enders and
back-enders?

~~~
rauldronk
Yeah, it's free! Just for front-end stuff, but you can add your back-end code
here - [https://codepad.co/snippets](https://codepad.co/snippets)

------
lequiyor
This looks like a great fit for online job interview code exercises.

------
leavernage
Nice! Would be awesome if you could add more playgrounds!

------
Oujano
Awesome work with this one—will definitely try to use it.

------
SmeelBe
Looks nice, a lot of useful snippets here.

------
rafidronca
Awesome! Love it.

